# NEED ANSWERS! How do you print on natural latex sheeting?



## Annisse (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, newbie here!


So, I have searched not only these forums for weeks but the internet for actually years now trying to figure out the what seems to be some huge secret amoung latex fetish clothing designers on how to print on latex sheeting.

To show you an example of what I am referring to so you can all understand, this is what I am looking to achieve....





















These garments are by latex clothing designer - SIMON O.


I have researched silk screening and airbrushing and have even done trial and error testing with these methods spending lots of money on trying to figure out how these designers achieve this printing process with no success.

With my continued search I recently found this forum, which is a fantastic wealth of information I might add, and decided I would try the DTG printer method.

I purchased an Epson inkjet 1280 from Craigslist for $50, not a bad price for a machine I most likey was going to destroy trying this. I bought a CISS bulk ink printing system, put my ballon rubber ink, yes I am using a solvent rubber ink which is used to print on ballons for instance, filled the CISS with the rubber ink which was diluted with mineral spirits to practically a watered done substance, then ran that through my Epson. I got half a print out of it on a paper test and the printhead (for the black cartidge ink only) clogged up immediately. I then tried filling the yellow tank on the CISS to run through the yellow printhead on the Epson and it was worse, I got nothing coming out of the printhead that time.

Now, I already read on the forums here that the Epson printheads can not handle solvent inks, well, they would probably work in the beginning but would clog up.

I am basically at my wits end here trying to figure out how to print on latex sheeting. It is something I REALLY want to learn and do.

My question is, does anyone in this forum know how this can be done? Is there a way I can convert my Epson 1280 printer or any Epson or any other inkjet printer for that matter into a DTG printer that can accept rubber solvent inks? I believe that the ink has to be heated as well and I read the HP prints have a thermal printhead I think, but read that they can't handle being converted into a DTG printer? not sure.

Any way, any advice will greatly be appreciated here. HELL! I am so desperate I will probably pay whoever helps me figure this out some money for your advice and time (within reason)  


As you can see from the photo I posted here, there is no way that garment with sheeting that large is achieved by the silk screen method. That is is full body catsuit with a continous print. I have other photos of even more intricate latex print designs if you need to see more examples. Please let me know.

I really hope someone can help me out here!

Thank you for your time reading this.

~Annissë


----------



## Annisse (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone??? 

There must be someone here with advice to lend me on this subject or at least lead me in the right direction. 

In further searching. I found this. A machine that prints on latex sheeting. Does anyone know what type of machine this is? I wrote the company that uses it and they will not get back to me when I asked. 

Sanctuary Health Sdn Bhd - About Us

Thank you!


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I know nothing about printing on latex, but it looks to me like that garment was printed before it was sewn together.

If it's a solvent ink that is needed to print on latex, perhaps you should be contacting Roland or Mimaki.

As regards screen printing, you can print as big as you can get a screen and squeegee. I was in a factory that was direct screen printing multi-color prints over 20 x 30 feet!!

All the best in your endeavors


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

iYou are on the right track regarding a solvent ink. The latex sheets are probably not designed to handle heat. So a traditional screen printing or dtg inks are out of the question because they are cured with heat. You might want to look at a pad printing ink (which is an air dry ink), but it will probably be more challenging to put full color prints on that. You could look at UV inks, but they tend not be as a flexible and will typically crack or break up. I would explore digital printers with solvent (air dry) inks. If you have a small piece that you can run through a printer like this, this would be your best test. Call a local sign shop and see if they are willing to try. Otherwise, go to a sign show and see if you can get them to print on something for you.

If the latex sheets can handle heat, then you might want to look at dye sublimation inks as well. Not sure if the dye sub ink will bind because it typically requires a polyester coating to it in order to work. You might be able to try and coat it to see if this is a viable option. Ultimately, it has to hand over 350 degrees F (most are done closer to 400 degrees F) to work. So the question is can the latex handle the heat.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## RubberSteve (Jan 9, 2009)

Your problem is in the natural make up of rubber as opposed to other substrates. Rubber is a natural material unlike PVC and it stretches more than any other material.

There are rubber screen printing inks, I use Union Process in Cleveland Ohio, but there are other manufacturers. They are solvent inks, as the ink has to bite into the rubber. 

There is a company in Russia that are now laminating over the print to stop it from rubbing off.

Good luck!


----------

